# Press fit bottom bracket tool?



## Joeleburgess (Jun 15, 2017)

OK. I'm going to buy one of these. Just because I don't want to destroy the bottom bracket getting it out. 

Is there a universal tool? Or do I need a specific size.

Looks like mine is a Shimano BB71-41.

Thanks for any help!

Joel in Asheville.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

My bike has one of those. I have no idea how the heck you get it out! Thanks to you, I'm about to find out though ;0)


----------



## rx4mtb (Jul 20, 2012)

Look at the Enduro tool, it's pricy but does really good job.
What BB will you be replacing it with?


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

I made a tool to press in headsets and used it last week to press in bottom bracket bearings on an old Fat Chance mountain bike. Under $20 in parts

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ethierjung (May 30, 2017)

https://www.parktool.com/product/press-fit-bottom-bracket-bearing-tool-set-bbt-90-3


----------



## phidauex (Apr 17, 2013)

I've been happy with the few bits I bought from ebay seller MTB Tools. They are basically nice versions of what a handy person would make at home, but they are priced very reasonably. The various machined bushings I have from him all fit as described.

Press for BB92, 24mm spindles: MTB Tools BB24 Bottom Bracket Bearing Installation Press Tool | eBay

Nothing fancy, but the price is right.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes yes yes but how do you get the thing _out?_


----------



## phidauex (Apr 17, 2013)

Mr Pig said:


> Yes yes yes but how do you get the thing _out?_


A bearing removal tool like this works well: IceToolz E293 Press-fit Bearing Removal Tool BB bottom bracket bicycle bike B.B. | eBay

You slide it in until the prongs pop out behind the bearing, then tap the bearing out with a dead-blow hammer.

The other style is a slide hammer like this: Park Tool BBT 30.3 BOTTOM BRACKET BEARING TOOL Remove BB30 SRAM Press Fit 30 | eBay

But I've had better luck with the "pronged" removal tools. You can also DIY it by using a sturdy drift to tap on the inside of the bearing, coming in through the opposite side. The problem is that you can't put force on the whole bearing at once, and you don't want to bind the bearing by pushing it out all from one side, so you have to tap, move to another spot, tap, move, tap, move, tap, etc., being very patient.

Also, with anything pressfit you need to keep a bag of tricks handy for when things get tough - you can use dry-ice to cool the internal bearing to shrink it, you can use boiling water to heat the outer shell to expand it, you can use a dremel with a cutting wheel to put a "crack" in a tight bearing to break it and allow it to be pulled out, etc.

I have a freezer in my shop (for popsicles), and whenever I'm pressing a new bearing into something I leave it in the freezer for a few minutes to cool it down - it can make the difference between a bastard of a tight fit, and and simple pressing action.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

phidauex said:


> You slide it in until the prongs pop out behind the bearing, then tap the bearing out with a dead-blow hammer.


So there is no sleeve in there covering the inside of the bearings? I would've thought some kind of spacer tube would be needed in there?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Mr Pig said:


> So there is no sleeve in there covering the inside of the bearings? I would've thought some kind of spacer tube would be needed in there?


There's still a lip of some sort in there. It's the same tool you use to remove headset cups, so that's helpful.

I bought one of these for installation.

Professional Bottom Bracket Universal Press

It's a really nice tool for the job.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Harold said:


> It's the same tool you use to remove headset cups, so that's helpful.


Spiffing. I have one of those.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Mr Pig said:


> Spiffing. I have one of those.


Gotta check the size you have. There are at least 2 sizes (Park has 2). The bottom cup on tapered headsets takes the bigger size, which iirc isn't much good for most bbs.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Harold said:


> Gotta check the size you have.


Mine is home-made. Old alloy seatpost with slots cut. Works, cost nothing ;0)


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Mr Pig said:


> Mine is home-made. Old alloy seatpost with slots cut. Works, cost nothing ;0)


still need to make sure it's the right size for the bb you want to hammer out. needs to be small enough that it fits through the ID of the bearing/spindle hole and it needs to expand enough that it will snap into place on the largest diameter tube you'll be using it against (basically, the inside of the bb shell).


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Harold said:


> still need to make sure it's the right size for the bb you want to hammer out.


Yeah, if it doesn't I'll just make another one. Dead simple.


----------



## ethierjung (May 30, 2017)

https://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help/bottom-bracket-service-bb90-bb86-bb92-gxp-press-fit#article-section-2


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

To get it out assuming it's going to be completely replaced, a wooden dowel smaller in daiameter than the crank axle spindle & a rubber mallet.... start hammering. I knocked mine out with a large screwdriver making sure not to hit any metal.

Pressed the new one in with a headset press. Works like a charm.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

eshew said:


> To get it out assuming it's going to be completely replaced, a wooden dowel smaller in daiameter than the crank axle spindle & a rubber mallet.... start hammering. I knocked mine out with a large screwdriver making sure not to hit any metal.
> 
> Pressed the new one in with a headset press. Works like a charm.


Probably better to get it out as straight as possible. Your way seems a great way to damage the bb shell of your frame doing it that way often. I know ppl who have scrapped frames with pf shells because replacing bbs frequently (and probably sloppily) eventually makes them fit loose.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ethierjung (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Harold said:


> Your way seems a great way to damage the bb shell of your frame doing it that way often.


Yeah, I've taken bearings out that way very often but it's risky, especially on an alloy frame. Don't get me wrong, I would do it that way if I had to but I've had years of practice. Any method that pushes the bearing out straight has to be preferable.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Harold said:


> Probably better to get it out as straight as possible. Your way seems a great way to damage the bb shell of your frame doing it that way often. I know ppl who have scrapped frames with pf shells because replacing bbs frequently (and probably sloppily) eventually makes them fit loose.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Really?! Yikes I guess I'll try and get a bit more sophisticated next time. I was in the process of completely rebuilding a process 153 and assumed my headset tools would work (to big), didn't want to lose any momentum so the screw drivers... Wonder if a bit of old handle bar could work next time...


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

phidauex said:


> The other style is a slide hammer like this: Park Tool BBT 30.3 BOTTOM BRACKET BEARING TOOL Remove BB30 SRAM Press Fit 30 | eBay


Just a heads up, but this isn't a slide hammer either. It still requires a hammer to drive it out. The blue washer on it goes into the opposing side to align the tool so you hit it straight on and don't cause the BB to get crooked.

Fwiw, it comes with 2 "washers" that are compatible with a headset press. These are used to install an identical BB.

Ttyl, Fahn


----------



## zecamara (Oct 1, 2015)

The Park tool BBT90.3 is nice but overpriced ($50 or so). 








The Taiwan equivalent is similar and more reasonably priced ($20 on eBay) - Icetoolz E293.








Get a 1/2" piece of PVC pipe, four cuts, bend out, and you are done under $1.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

FWIW: Pressing on the unsupported race when installing or removing pressed in/on cartridge bearings is usually considered damaging to the bearing.


----------



## zecamara (Oct 1, 2015)

All these tools do the same thing, they press the fiber sleeve from the inside, I am not sure if any force passes through the bearings pressed in the sleeve, would have to dismantle one to check.

These BB71 or BB94 Shimano bottom brackets are $20 and $30, so it is rare that anyone would remove and reinstall the same one. The tools main advantage, when compared to the real brute force of hammer and screwdriver, is to eliminate any risk of marring the frame. In that aspect, the $1 PVC one is the best choice, even if you misuse it, it is softer than the frame.


----------

